#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  ΚΥΕ εντός καταστήματος

## Trarch

Πρόκειται για διώροφο κτίσμα, εκτός σχεδίου, ιδιοκτησιακά ενιαίο, με ισόγειο κατάστημα και ανεξάρτητο υπόγειο κατοικιών, που ρυθμίστηκε με 4178/13, έχει μισθωθεί ολόκληρο στον εργοδότη μου.

Το ισόγειο κατάστημα που μας αφορά έχει επιφάνεια 301,20 τ.μ στο εσωτερικό του οποίου πωλούνται είδη παλαιοπωλείου, ως επισυναπτόμενο σχέδιο. Από την μεριά του δρόμου ο εκμισθωτής έχει φτιάξει ένα μικρό ΅παραδοσιακόΆ καφενείο σε χώρο 4.00Χ4.97 και μου ζητάει βεβαίωση χώρου κύρια χρήσης με στόχο να εκδώσει άδεια λειτουργίας Κ.Υ.Ε.

Πρέπει να χωριστεί και να γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης;

Προβλέπεται κάπου η δυνατότητα λειτουργίας καταστήματος Υ.Ε μέσα σε εμπορικό κατάστημα, δεδομένου ότι θα λειτουργεί ενιαίο και θα κάνει χρήσει των υπαρχόντων WC;  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## milt

αρχικά θα πρέπει να δεις πότε έχει ανεγερθεί η οικοδομή για να δεις αν η λέξη κατάστημα περιλαμβάνει και τα καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος ή όχι.....δηλαδή πριν ΓΟΚ85.....

από εκεί και πέρα μπορείς να κάνεις μικτό κατάστημα λιανικού εμπορίου και υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος....σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως πρέπει να τηρούνται οι υγειονομικές προϋποθέσεις....πχ άλλο take away cafe...άλλο με καθήμενους πελάτες κτλ.....

----------


## Trarch

Ναι, είναι προ ΓΟΚ 85.

Α. Όταν λες μπορείς να κάνεις μικτό κατάστημα, σε τι αναφέρεσαι; Ότι μπορώ να το ονομάσω έτσι και να προχωρήσω με την βεβαίωση χώρου κύριας χρήσης και τις λοιπές διαδικασίες για έκδοση άδειας λειτουργίας Κ.Υ.Ε;

Β. Από άποψη πυρασφάλειας θα πρέπει να γίνει κάποια μελέτη;

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## milt

όταν λέω μικτό κατάστημα εννοώ ότι επιτρέπεται βάσει της νομοθεσίας να το κάνεις
άρθρο 10 2718/2012:<< Οι επιχειρήσεις τροφίμων και  ποτών μπορούν να  λειτουργούν παράλληλα με άλλες δραστηριότητες εμπορικές ή μη ,σε χώρο σαφώς  ή νοητά διαχωρισμένο ή  ανάλογα με την επικινδυνότητα της δραστηριότητας και με την προϋπόθεση ότι διασφαλίζεται η υγιεινή και ασφάλεια των τροφίμων, και αποφεύγεται η διασταυρούμενη επιμόλυνση .  >>
, εσύ στην βεβαίωση θα γράψεις ότι είναι χώρος κύριας χρήσης βάσει ταδε αδειών κατάστημα και επιτρέπεται και ΚΥΕ....για το πως θα το στήσεις.....διάβασε.........την 
2718/2012 νέα υγειονομική διάταξη
καλό θα ήταν να διαβάσεις και την παλαιότερη να έχεις μια ιδέα.....
8577/1983

η πυροσβεστική και  η έκδοση του πιστοποιητικό πυροπροστασίας έχει καταργηθεί για διάφορα ΚΥΕ,όπου απλά δίνεις στον ιδιοκτήτη μια υπευθυνη δηλωση ότι τηρούνται οι πυροσβεστικές διατάξεις,δηλαδή τα ελαχιστα μέτρα πυροπροστασίας ανα περίπτωση ...συνήθως 1 πυροσβεστήρας ξηράς κόνεως 6kg/50 τμ με ελάχιστους 2, ένα EXIT και μια πυροσβεστική φωλιά με λάστιχο 15 να φτάνει παντού, γενικότερα πυροσβεστική διάταξη 3/1981

όχι όμως για καφενεία και γενικά χώρους εστίασης με καθήμενους
εκεί καθώς έχεις ζεστές επιφάνειες,ενδεχομένως υγραέρια κτλ....θέλει μελέτη και πυροσβεστική και υγειονομικό......μπες στο site της πυροσβεστικής θα βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι....http://www.fireservice.gr/

βέβαια για καφενείο αποκλειστικά με βάση τον ορισμό του,για το τι ψήνει δηλαδή και πληθυσμό κάτω τον 50 ατόμων μου έχει τύχει να πάρω απάντηση από την πυροσβεστική ότι δεν απαιτείται πιστοποιητικό πυροπροστασίας....σύμφωνα με την 33535 οικ.Φ.701.2/09-09-2011 Διαταγή  Α.Π.Σ.....ΔΕΝ ΞΈΡΩ ΑΝ ΙΣΧΎΕΙ ΑΚΌΜΑ ΑΥΤΌ....

----------

Trarch, Xάρης

----------


## Trarch

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου milt και σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω την βεβαίωση βασιζόμενος στον Άρθρο 10 και στο ότι καλύπτομαι για την χρήση λόγω προ ΓΟΚ 85.

Θα ενημερώσω σχετικά με την πορεία της έκδοσης άδειας λειτουργίας.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------

